# Fabulous Frannie EO



## chickenflower (Nov 8, 2016)

I bought a set of EO on Amazon from this Fabulous Frannie brand and I am not at all happy with it. I used it in my soap, but the scent does not carry into the soap at all no matter how much I put in. I compared the lavender from the set with a better, more expensive brand of lavender and there was a HUGE difference using the same recipe amounts. I did the same with the tea tree oil. I do not recommend wasting your money on this EO brand. 

Does anyone else have an opinion on this brand or suggestions for another brand so I don't have to spend over 25$ a bottle for good results? I'd rather not spend more money on EO's that don't work.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 8, 2016)

I don't have any Canadian suppliers for you, since I'm not in Canada. Liberty Naturals gets good reviews here. I really like Camden Grey. Look for companies that sell to soapmakers and candlemakers. I think they are some of the only people buying EOs in larger quantities - by the ounce or more. Vs the people who are happy to pay $5 for a 15 mL bottle of lavender b/c that will last them for a year in their oil warmer.


----------



## kchaystack (Nov 8, 2016)

Canadian suppliers I have heard of:

http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/
http://www.voyageursoapandcandle.com/
http://www.candorasoap.ca/


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Nov 8, 2016)

Try New Directions Aromatics.  Their EOs are good for soapmaking.  If liberty Naturals ships to Canada, it would be another good supplier with more options.


----------

